# Comics & Graphic Novels Now Available for Kindle Fire!



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Just saw that they created a new page for them in ebook format. Details here:

http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2011/11/comics-graphic-novels-now-on-kindle.html


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've downloaded a few samples to see how I like them on my Fire.  Its been awhile since I've gotten into graphic novels but there's no time like the present to get back on that horse.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

What about Archie and the gang?

Todd


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> I've downloaded a few samples to see how I like them on my Fire. Its been awhile since I've gotten into graphic novels but there's no time like the present to get back on that horse.


I know what you mean. This was a big selling point for me so I'm glad to see they've got this up and running. Hopefully it'll be like with graphicless books on the Kindle and my horizons will expand a bit.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I did download two samples yesterday and I was surprised that they are both text.    I guess I chose the wrong first ones to try.  OTOH, I just might pick up both books as I'm in the mood for some Superhero goodness.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> I did download two samples yesterday and I was surprised that they are both text.  I guess I chose the wrong first ones to try. OTOH, I just might pick up both books as I'm in the mood for some Superhero goodness.


Wait, what graphic novels did you sample that only had text? I hope this isn't going to be a thing where we're going to have to sample everything to check what it is.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

This has been something I've been looking forward.  I can get my comics fix and not worry about damaging pages and such.  Plus, I can carry a boat-load of them with me on my device and have lots to read!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Superman All Stars gave me images


----------



## trastan (Nov 14, 2011)

Just remind everyone, comics have been on the Fire since launch, and in a superior capacity to what Amazon itself is offering. Check out the Comixology app - that's where I've purchased my digital comics since buying my iPad, and any comics purchased through it can be viewed on a number of devices, including a PC's web browser.

Just FYI for anyone looking into doing comics reading on their Fire.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Wait, what graphic novels did you sample that only had text? I hope this isn't going to be a thing where we're going to have to sample everything to check what it is.


Wearing the Cape and Ex-Heroes. I was a bit surprised as they're both listed in best sellers on the main Comics & Graphic Novels page but they're novels. I'm guessing it's a side effect of Amazon's genres groupings - the authors just decided to add them to this section as well so there they are.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Wearing the Cape and Ex-Heroes. I was a bit surprised as they're both listed in best sellers on the main Comics & Graphic Novels page but they're novels. I'm guessing it's a side effect of Amazon's genres groupings - the authors just decided to add them to this section as well so there they are.


See, I think that's worthy of a report to Amazon; if they're being listed under graphic novels and there are no graphics, that's an incorrect listing.


Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, I did.      And I read both samples and ended up picking one of them up anyways.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been using the Comics app the Fire came with, as well as reading The Watchmen in Kindle format. There are some elements I don't entirely like about the Kindle format ... can't zoom the panels more than the preset, and it's a pain to switch from frame view to full page view when I want to see the story flow. There are some full-page width panels that I'd like to be able to rotate and zoom to, and it doesn't do that either. 

But I'm still tickled to be reading Watchmen on the Kindle. It's worth the hassle, for me, anyway.


----------

